# Case Back Hoe Loader Controls



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

I have a couple of questions. I know what the red button is for, but what is the black button for on the loader control? I can't for the life of me remember. Also, is there a way to shut off the loader automaticly going back to level after dumping? Sometimes it would be nice to not have that happen. (Now it's going to be funny if the answer is that the black button does that for me LOL) Thanks for any help.


----------



## landman (Dec 2, 2001)

should have bought a deere


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

well if your talking about a new machine i think it's for the limited slip differental to engage the the other rear wheel the red is the neutral switch.what kind of case do you have 580L,M,K?


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Clutch disconnect on some of the older Deeres,not sure about the Case though?


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

LOL Landman! It's a rental, 580L. I did have a Deere 510? for a week during the fall. Nice machine but seat, view, and ease of getting in & out were much less comfortable than the Case which are what I've used the most. As far as getting the work done, it did as well as I knew a Case would have in that particular difficult muddy situation, so I was happy with it. But I wouldn't buy one over a Case because the Cases are much more comfortable to use & have better operator views than the Deere. Though that could have been just that particular unit I had? Maybe that Deere was a smaller version, so the cab was smaller, and the situation I describe gets better with the larger ones?? Though a friend said it was a big Deere compared to the one he owns. 

Anyway the red button is a clutch disconnect, and I believe that cat320's description of the black button is correct. However I don't know what exactly "the limited slip differental to engage the the other rear wheel" means. Maybe somebody can explain that to me please. My guess is that it will make the rear wheels "lock" so that if one is spinning, it will not be able to spin unless the other one is able to move? At least that is my limited knowledge about limited slip differential. 

So if that is the case (or if it is something different), when, how & why does one use that?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## litle green guy (Feb 25, 2000)

Are you talking about the black button on the shifter ?, as far as i know thats a clutch disconnect too. On our machine there's a black button on the shifter and a red button on the stick for the front bucket and they both do the same thing. As far as I know the differential lock is the 2" round pedal kinda think on the floor. but i don't know, I don't know what i know anymore. I only spent about 40hrs in the machine between wednesday night and friday so who knows.

I like case the best, but i've only realy been able to compare them to John Deere and JCB, but i've been around case my whole life so maybe i'm biased. Visbilty in the case is great though and I just like the way case is designed over the other machines.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

well on my 580L i have a floor peddle to engage the limited slip.So basically you only have traction with one wheel when you push on the floor peddle or on the newer cases push the black button it will lock the other wheel and you will have both wheels for drive traction until you release it.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Thanks! Tried it today & that's what it does. Might have been handy during the snow storm too LOL. Oh well, I was too tired & didn't have time to experiment. Hopefully the next storm is big & we need the hoe so I can see if it helps then.


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

Yea thats what it is a clutch disconnect for when your driving up to a pile or loading a truck.We have 6 580L 2 590M backhoes.


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

*Case Back Hoe Loader Controls v*

So what exactly is the clutch disconnect used for and when do you use it. I drive a 580B so that's WAAAAAAYYYY over my head. lol .

Blake
WA


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

well i use the one on my loader control to speed up loading .It tkes all avalable power and lets the hydraulics use them .One you let it go the drive tran will go back into gear.


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

Cat320's description is correct. In my experience though, it's not so much that the drive train is leaching power that the hydraulics could use as it is that you can wind the rpms up so the bucket will go up faster. For obvious reasons you don't want to drive around with a loaded bucket all the way up in the air, and you don't necessarily want to approach the side of the truck real fast, but once you're lined up and close enough you'd like to get the bucket above the level of the sideboards without having to wait all day too. The clutch disconnect allows you to do that. 

As far as diff locks go, my 680 G never had one. The one on my 580C quit working a long time ago, but when it was working you could pretty much forget about turning. Left brake, right brake, steering wheel--it didn't matter. The rear wheels were locked together and until you unlocked them you were going in a straight line in whichever direction you were pointed when you locked them together.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Yea, I got to try it out the other night in a muddy snow\ice covered field. You can't steer when the wheels are locked. But it was nice to have when it stareted to bog down before where I really wanted to dump the snow. Just lock them up & you can crawl in another 10-20 feet.


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

I don't know about you guys but whenever I approach a truck or dump truck, I always put the backhoe in neutral and let the machine coast or if I need to move up, which usually I don't, I put it back in forward. That way when it's in neutral, I can push on the throttle and lift the bucket. I have the habit of not fighting the machine when it's in reverse or forward and just putting it in neutral when I need to slow to a stop. I also will put the throttle up higher when dealing with 5/8- or other heavy materials so the backhoe doesn't poop out on me. Fighting the backhoe in that case when the throttle's up high and putting on the brakes is worthless. So...

Blake
WA


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

accipiter12,
That's exactly what we're talking about. The "clutch disconnect" is another way of saying "put the hoe in neutral" LOL. The red button on your loader control puts the hoe in neutral (if the B has that option). So you can do the things you mentioned, while still steering & concentrating on what you are doing, instead of taking the left hand off the wheel to shift. You use the higher throttle as needed, then throttle down, let go of the red button & you are in gear again to move. Much easier & safer IMO.


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

Okay, I see. Just in a different area. B models don't have that. I don't think that's an option until you get to the K's. Anyway.... thanks 

Blake
WA


----------



## xlr8 (Dec 22, 2001)

Brl to get the loader bucket to self level what you have to do is pull stick toward ie.curl, then push it all the way foward to the float position . hope this helps. the newer ones k,l,m usually dothis all on their own.Any Case is a sad case!
Steve


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

xlr8,
I was asking if there was a way to shut off the automatically doing it function? Sometimes it can be very annoying.

Accipiter12,
Now you know what to look forward to when you upgrade!


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

Does the 580D have that same device on the loader control? I saw a button on it. I like the looks of the 580C's, D's etc. Just curious.

Blake
WA


----------



## xlr8 (Dec 22, 2001)

Brl,
Sorry , must have missed the part about shut off . How is it annoying you? Anyhow I don't know of a way to shut it off, never thought about it . If you just keep the stick in curl position it will skip right through and curl. Unless you are talking about when you have the bucket up high in the air , then the bucket will automatically curl down slightly, and this is to prevent material from falling out over the top of the bucket onto hood of the machine.


----------

